# multimedia/pwcbsd broken by jpeg-7 updates



## EasyTarget (Jul 29, 2009)

multimedia/pwcbsd has been recently updated to accommodate the changes to graphics/jpeg. This change was only to reference the new jpeg library version in the Makefile, no code was modified. 

While this has fixed the port in terms of building, it appears to have left pwcbsd (via pwcview) incapable of generating static images (presumably streaming video is unaffected since I don't see any other reports of problems here).

FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 

Philips PCVC740K (ToUCam Pro).
IBM thinkpad G40 (USB2, Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME chipset, with all USB options compiled in to my custom kernel)

Prior to the update pwcview (cmdline tool supplied by pwcbsd) has worked perfectly for several months on my system.

I applied the jpeg update a couple of days ago as per /usr/ports/UPDATING. It triggered rebuilds of stamp, php5-gd, and pwcbsd. All built correctly. I have manually re-installed the new kernel module and even rebooted the system to make sure no old processes were hanging about.

Running:

```
pwcview -h -s vga -c 1 -o capture.jpg
```
generates:

```
Webcam set to: 640x480 (vga) at 5 fps
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
... and a corefile, downloadable here.

It also generates an image which is viewable, but corrupted. It appears to be truncated & lacks some image and color data. You can see the effects here: http://webcam.easytarget.me.uk/webcam.jpg 

I'm guessing this must be due to changes in the jpeg libraries, and possibly the bug is with libjpeg and not pwcview.. I'm no coder and can't debug this myself, but I am very willing to try any patches or other suggestions. 

I have also tried this command using other options, eg. -s for all the available resolutions, -q to change the compression quality. I also tried -y although I don't think this is relevant for static images. Searching on the web did not turn up anything similar being reported elsewhere.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2009)

See some suggestions at http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5687

Apparently the upgrade method in /usr/ports/UPDATING is not complete, because not all depending ports had their info bumped.

Running an upgrade of all ports in [cmd=]pkg_info -R jpeg\*[/cmd] may be necessary.


----------



## EasyTarget (Jul 29, 2009)

*Bedankt!*

Quite a thread going on over there, I guess I should have looked for the general 'jpeg upgrade' thread too but I was not really thinking along those lines yet..

fwiw: *pkg_info -R jpeg\** simply tells me what I need to upgrade pwcbsd, stamp, and php5-gd (which I have already done several times).

But... I can see that I need to rebuild all the derived libraries etc.. so I'm currently running: *portupgrade -rfR jpeg*, and have a huge list of stuff rebuilding, many libraries, python, perl, glib, png, php and more.. an impressive list! It's in a detached session and I'll check up and report on it later once I'm home.

_I am very glad this is a 'pure' headless server with no gui etc. imagine how much worse this would be for a full desktop install. :-S_


----------



## EasyTarget (Jul 29, 2009)

*still broken.*

Well; that has not had any effect:

```
portupgrade -rfR jpeg
<SNIP>
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        + devel/xorg-macros (xorg-macros-1.2.1)
        + lang/python26 (python26-2.6.2_1)
        + x11/renderproto (renderproto-0.9.3)
        + x11/printproto (printproto-1.0.4)
        + x11/glproto (glproto-1.4.10)
        + devel/libtool15 (libtool-1.5.26)
        + x11/randrproto (randrproto-1.3.0)
        + x11/xcmiscproto (xcmiscproto-1.1.2)
        + x11-fonts/xf86bigfontproto (xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)
        + x11/damageproto (damageproto-1.1.0_2)
        + x11/bigreqsproto (bigreqsproto-1.0.2)
        + textproc/expat2 (expat-2.0.1)
        + graphics/jpeg (jpeg-7)
        + lang/perl5.10 (perl-5.10.0_4)
        + graphics/png (png-1.2.37)
        + x11/xextproto (xextproto-7.0.5)
        + devel/m4 (m4-1.4.13,1)
        + x11/xf86vidmodeproto (xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)
        + devel/nasm (nasm-2.05.01,1)
        + x11/inputproto (inputproto-1.5.0)
        + x11/fixesproto (fixesproto-4.0)
        + x11/kbproto (kbproto-1.0.3)
        + devel/pcre (pcre-7.9)
        + x11/dri2proto (dri2proto-2.0)
        + converters/libiconv (libiconv-1.13.1)
        + devel/gettext (gettext-0.17_1)
        + devel/autoconf-wrapper (autoconf-wrapper-20071109)
        + devel/gmake (gmake-3.81_3)
        + devel/libcheck (libcheck-0.9.6)
        + devel/pkg-config (pkg-config-0.23_1)
        + textproc/libxml2 (libxml2-2.7.3)
        + security/libgpg-error (libgpg-error-1.7)
        + devel/p5-Locale-gettext (p5-gettext-1.05_2)
        + x11/xproto (xproto-7.0.15)
        + x11/libXdmcp (libXdmcp-1.0.2_1)
        + x11/xcb-proto (xcb-proto-1.5)
        + devel/libpthread-stubs (libpthread-stubs-0.1)
        + devel/makedepend (makedepend-1.0.1,1)
        + x11/libXau (libXau-1.0.4)
        + misc/help2man (help2man-1.36.4_3)
        + x11/xtrans (xtrans-1.2.3)
        + print/freetype2 (freetype2-2.3.9_1)
        + devel/autoconf262 (autoconf-2.62)
        + graphics/libdrm (libdrm-2.4.11)
        + security/openssl (openssl-0.9.8k_2)
        + net/openldap24-client (openldap-client-2.4.17)
        + x11/libICE (libICE-1.0.4_1,1)
        + www/apache22 (apache-2.2.11_7)
        + lang/php5 (php5-5.2.10)
        + devel/automake-wrapper (automake-wrapper-20071109)
        + devel/automake110 (automake-1.10.1)
        + x11/libSM (libSM-1.1.0_1,1)
        + security/libgcrypt (libgcrypt-1.4.4)
        + textproc/libxslt (libxslt-1.1.24_2)
        + x11/libxcb (libxcb-1.3)
        + devel/glib12 (glib-1.2.10_12)
        + x11/libX11 (libX11-1.2.1_1,1)
        + x11/libXrender (libXrender-0.9.4_1)
        + x11/libXext (libXext-1.0.5,1)
        + x11/libXrandr (libXrandr-1.3.0)
        + x11-toolkits/libXt (libXt-1.0.5_1)
        + x11-toolkits/libXmu (libXmu-1.0.4,1)
        + x11/libXi (libXi-1.2.1,1)
        + graphics/aalib (aalib-1.4.r5_4)
        + x11/libXxf86vm (libXxf86vm-1.0.2)
        + x11-toolkits/gtk12 (gtk-1.2.10_20)
        + x11/libXpm (libXpm-3.5.7)
        + x11/libXp (libXp-1.0.0,1)
        + graphics/stamp (stamp-2.0.8_7)
        + x11-toolkits/libXaw (libXaw-1.0.5_1,1)
        + devel/t1lib (t1lib-5.1.2_1,1)
        + x11/libXfixes (libXfixes-4.0.3_1)
        + x11/libXdamage (libXdamage-1.1.1)
        + graphics/php5-gd (php5-gd-5.2.10)
        + graphics/libGL (libGL-7.4.4)
        + graphics/libGLU (libGLU-7.4.4)
        + devel/sdl12 (sdl-1.2.13_3,2)
        + multimedia/pwcbsd (pwcbsd-1.4.1_4)
--->  Packages processed: 78 done, 0 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
```
Several hours of compilation, followed by a reboot just to make sure..

pwcview still borks anytime it is asked to create a jpeg image.

I can provide a updated corefile etc. if anyone has the smarts to debug this.


----------



## ale (Jul 29, 2009)

EasyTarget said:
			
		

> I can provide a updated corefile etc. if anyone has the smarts to debug this.


Maybe you can try contacting `$ cd /usr/ports/multimedia/pwcbsd/ && make maintainer`


----------



## EasyTarget (Jul 29, 2009)

:e now that build works exactly as advertised; rofl. willdo.


----------



## EasyTarget (Jul 30, 2009)

PR submitted: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/137265


----------

